#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  >  Στα τοπογραφικά διαγράμματα μεταβίβασης αποτυπώνουμε τα κτίσματα ...

## thomas

αλλά με ποιο εμβαδόν ; Αυτό της άδειας που έπρεπε να είχε ή αυτό που τελικά κάλυψε με υπέρβαση ;

Αναγνωρίζω πως οφείλουμε να βάζουμε το αποτυπωθέν κτίσμα ως έχει αλλά δεν είναι και λίγες φορές που οι συμβολαιογράφοι πιέζουν να "δείξουμε" αυτό της αδείας . 

Σε περίπτωση που υπάρχουν κάθετες όμως στο οικόπεδο,
παίζει σημαντικό ρόλο το τι θα πάρουμε σαν εμβαδόν κτίσματος, για τη μοιρασιά της δόμησης και κάλυψης στα αδόμητα τμήματα  .

----------


## makap

Με βάση την αρχή ότι, ο τοπογράφος αποτυπώνει την πραγματική κατάσταση του εδάφους, κατά την αποτύπωση, η απάντηση στο πρώτο ερώτημα είναι μονόδρομος, κατά την άποψή μου. Έχω δει, βέβαια, πάρα πολλά τδ τα οποία δεν απέδιδαν την πραγματική κατάσταση του εδάφους αλλά, όλοι γνωρίζουμε ότι, και στις υπόλοιπες κατηγορίες επιστημόνων θα βρούμε ορισμένους που δεν κάνουν σωστά τη δουλειά τους.

Προσωπικά, δεν δέχομαι πίεση από κανένα είτε πελάτη είτε συμβ/φο για να "αλλοιώσω" ένα τδ αλλά αυτή η θέση είναι και συνάρτηση πολλών παραγόντων που σε ένα νέο ΑΤΜ πιθανά να μην συντρέχουν.

Το θέμα της κάθετης φαντάσου το σαν μία απλή σύμβαση, όπως πολύ σωστά λέει ο *GRTOPO*. Σε κάθε τμήμα της κάθετης μπορείς να βάλεις όση δόμηση θέλουν τα εμπλεκόμενα μέρη. Έχω δει και περίπτωση μεγάλου οικοπέδου σε μεγάλο δήμο της Αττικής,  στο οποίο, αυτός που το πήρε αντιπαροχή, συνέστησε κάθετη με συγκεκριμένο (μικρό) ποσοστό της δόμησης και στο μεν μεγάλο τμήμα έκτισε τη συνηθισμένη πολυκατοικία, στην οποία έδωσε την αντιπαροχή, και πούλησε το μικρό τμήμα σε ιδιώτη που ήδη γνώριζε, ο οποίος του είχε ζητήσει οικόπεδο για να κτίσει τη μονοκατοικία του !!!

----------


## ΘΕΟΧΑΡΗΣ

συνάδελφε thomas
πρέπει όπως πολύ σωστά επισημαίνει ο συνάδελφος makap να δείχνουμε τα κτίρια ως έχουν και όχι τα θεωρητικά των αδειών
στις περιπτώσεις με κάθετη συνιδιοκτησία όταν υπάρχει υφιστάμενη δόμηση τα πράγματα γίνονται δύσκολα όταν υπάρχουν υπερβάσεις ή δόμηση κατα παράβαση οικοδομικής άδειας.
Σου υπενθυμίζω την άποψη που συζητήσαμε και αλλού για την μη δυνατότητα μεταβιβασης γεωτεμαχίου η τμήματός του όταν υπάρχουν αυθαίρετα
στην ουσία θα πρέπει να αποτυπώνουμε, να ελέγχουμε άδειες και να υπολογίζουμε υφιστάμενη δόμηση και κάλυψη.
Γνωρίζεις όμως ότι κάτι τέτοιο στην πράξη δεν γίνεται έχει πολύ δουλειά και συχνά φθάνεις σε αδιέξοδο με αυθαίρετα η υπερβάσεις
όμως ο Νόμος και οι προδιαγραφές πρέπει να τηρούνται

----------


## Balance

Συμφωνώ απολύτως με τους εμπειρότερους συναδέλφους. Ένα προβληματισμό θέλω να εκφράσω κι εγώ.Η απόληξη του κλιμακοστασίου ή το λεγόμενο δώμα θα πρέπει να αποτυπώνεται στο τοπογραφικό διάγραμμα;Στην περίπτωση μου στην άδεια του 77 δε φαίνεται πουθενά, αλλά ούτε στο παλιό σχέδιο πόλεως.Σας ευχαριστώ και καλή δύναμη σε όλους σας..

----------


## Balance

Μισό λεπτό και η συμβολαιγράφος που μου ζητάει το εμβαδόν κάθε ορόφου και μάλιστα το καθαρό.Δε θα πρέπει κάπου να πατήσει η ίδια;
Πως στηρίζεται στο τοπογραφικό μου για το εμβοδόν του οικοπέδου. έτσι δε θα πρέπει να έχει κάπου αναφορά για τα υπόλοιπα;Αν εμφανίζω μόνο την κάλυψη και το περίγραμμα απο πού θα αντλήσει τις υπόλοιπες πληροφορίες;

----------


## zena13

Όταν κάνεις αποτύπωση γηπέδου και κτισμάτων για συμβολαιογραφική πράξη (π.χ. σύσταση οριζοντίου, καθέτου, κ.λ.π.) προφανώς θα πρέπει να κάνεις και αναλυτική αποτύπωση όλων των κτισμάτων εντός του γηπέδου. Πιθανόν δε, να χρειαστεί να αναφέρεις ποιά από αυτά είναι με νόμιμη άδεια και ποιά όχι. Μην ξεχνάς ποτέ ότι οι συμβαλαιογράφοι βασίζονται στα υπογεγραμμένα σχέδια των μηχανικών για να συντάξουν συμβόλαια και εμείς είμαστε αυτοί που φέρουμε την τελική ευθύνη. Όλα αυτά φυσικά είναι έξτρα εργασία. Δεν υπόκειται στα πλαίσια της αμοιβής μόνο για το τοπογραφικό.

----------


## topeng

Καλημέρα παιδιά!!!
Έχω αναλάβει τη σύνταξη ενός τοπογραφικού για μεταβίβαση ενός αγροτεμάχιου μαζί με το κτίριο. Το πρόβλημά μου, πιο πολύ ο προβληματισμός μου είναι στο ότι στο κτίριο έχει γίνει μια προσθήκη, η οποία είναι παράνομη. Η προσθήκη αυτή τώρα νομιμοποιείται με την έκδοση οικοδομικής άδειας. Στην περίπτωση αυτή περιμένω να βγει η άδεια για την προσθήκη και στη συνέχεια προχωράω στη σύνταξη του τοπογραφικού για τη μεταβίβαση ή αποτυπώνω ότι βλέπω μαζί με το παράνομο κτίσμα; Στη δεύτερη περίπτωση ουσιαστικά δεν βεβαιώνω για τη νομιμότητα κάποιου το οποίο όμως είναι παράνομο;

----------


## cna

Όχι, καθόλου. Οφείλεις να παρουσιάσεις ό,τι βλέπεις. Δεν επιβλέπεις/μελετάς εσύ την προσθήκη. Αποτύπωση κάνεις. Σκέψου και το αντίστροφο: αν δεν την εμφανίσεις δεν είσαι υπόλογος για απόκρυψη υπάρχουσας κατάστασης;

----------


## topeng

Συμφωνώ με αυτό που λες φίλε cna μήπως όμως αποτυπώνοντας ότι βλέπω, και χωρίς να έχει βγει η άδεια για την προσθήκη ουσιαστικά το νομιμοποιώ; Δεν το σςυζητάω να μην την βάλω, καθώς ο πελάτη θέλει να μεταβιβάσει και το αγρόκτημα και το υπάρχων κτίριο. Σε περίπτωση που αποτυπώσω χωρίς να βγει η προσθήκη δεν θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα κατά την μεταβίβαση του πρόσθετου κτιρίου; Φαντάζομαι θα ήταν καλύτερο να συμβουλευτώ και κάποιον συμβολαιογράφο....

----------


## thomas

Δεν το νομιμοποιείς , το αποτυπώνεις . 
Ο συμβολαιογράφος ότι και να σου πει δεν υπογράφει το τοπογραφικό σου και προφανώς μπορεί να σου πει να μην το δείξεις για να κάνει τον καλό στον πελάτη μη δώσει χρήμα στην εφορία με την διαφορά πως την ευθύνη την παίρνεις εσύ ενώ αυτός στηρίχθηκε στο τοπογραφικό σου και σε μια στραβή εσύ τον εξαπάτησες  . 

Πονηρευτήτε την λίγο γιατί πολλοί σου κάνουν το καλό και τάχα δεν τρέχει τίποτα .
 Αλλά τρέχει μόνο για σένα .

----------


## topeng

Φίλε thomas τι μου προτείνεις δηλαδή να προχωρήσω στην αποτύπωση και να αναφέρω πως το εν λόγω κτίσμα (η προσθήκη δηλαδή) είναι παράνομο, ή ότι εκκρεμεί η έκδοση της οικοδομικής του άδειας;

----------


## thomas

Προτείνω να το δείξεις απλά χωρίς περαιτέρω σχολιασμούς .

----------

